# Whats up with the butts?



## KurtTeej (Feb 1, 2015)

I have a 9 1/2 year old yellow lab male and a 6 month old V male pup. Whenever they're playing around or when the pup wants to cause some trouble he sticks his butt at either the lab or even me. What is up with this? It's funny and cute, but i just want to understand it.

It LOOKS to me like he wants to keep his face and head away from whatever trouble he's trying to promote. Is there a reason for this or is it just a "thing" with these guys? I've asked this before but it's really interesting to me.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

it's a V thing!! my 3 year old and 11 week old wire v's both do it


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've just posted a thread "rough-housing",,,,about 12 seconds in Ruby gives young Elvis a butt slam


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A long time ago when Cash was a teenager, I was running him with a GSP. The GSP accidently bumped him on the shoulder, when they came up running side by side. It was only moments later when Cash ran up beside him, and did the Vizsla slam by throwing his rear towards him. The GSP went rolling, and I knew Cash did it on purpose as he trotted off proudly.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

60 #s of V @ 40 mph turn on a dime - you have been BUTT slapped - momentum = mass times velocity squared - V's are the masters of this - all of my Vs love 2V chased - this starts the game LOL


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Our Ruby girl is THE Queen of "butt smacking" as we like to call it. It's her only move! She will be playing with other dogs and just spin, butt smack, spin, butt smack. It's hilarious to watch.


----------



## KurtTeej (Feb 1, 2015)

Well i guess this is going to be his thing..... It's funny as heck though


----------



## Oscar-vizzle (Jul 7, 2014)

Oscar's a spinning butt smacker as well as a chest bumper. They're his signature moves!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

lilyloo said:


> Our Ruby girl is THE Queen of "butt smacking" as we like to call it. It's her only move! She will be playing with other dogs and just spin, butt smack, spin, butt smack. It's hilarious to watch.


I need a video of this! Dexter is a pro at the spinning... but no butt smacking?? I want to see this in action


----------



## KurtTeej (Feb 1, 2015)

i will see what i can do and add a link


----------

